# Détection de disque externe au démarrage



## gael49 (21 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé dernièrement un disque externe USB 500Go sur un Mac Pro (OSX 10.5) pour Time machine, mais le disque n'est pas reconnu automatiquement au démarrage de la machine, il faut l'éteindre et le rallumer, sinon Time machine ne détecte aucun disque.
Y-a t'il un réglage pour que le disque soit monté automatiquement au démarrage ?


----------



## jcfaggia (21 Janvier 2009)

Il faut qu'il soit formaté Mac OS étenndu ( HFS+). Ca pourrait être ça.


----------



## gael49 (21 Janvier 2009)

Et est-ce qu'il y a un utilitaire pour formater inclus dans MAC OSX ? C'est TimeMachine qui a formaté le disque tout seul, je pensais donc que ce serait le bon format...


----------



## jcfaggia (23 Janvier 2009)

Applications>utilitaires>utilitaire de disque> tu selectionne ton disque, format mac OS etendu puis " effacer".


----------



## gael49 (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Merci pour l'info, j'ai vérifié et le disque est bien au format MAC OS etendu, de plus hier, le disque a bien été monté au démarrage, mais pas ce matin...
J'ai testé sur un Imac, et il se monte tout le temps après démarrage ou redémarrage.
Donc je ne vois pas trop ce qui peut poser problème ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2009)

Ton disque, il ne serait pas branché sur un hub alimenté, des fois, et lors du test sur l'iMac, directement dessus ?


----------



## gael49 (5 Février 2009)

Non on l'a testé devant et derrière la tour du Mac Pro, il n'y a pas de hub USB.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

C'est un disque "auto-alimenté", ou il dispose de sa propre alim ?


----------



## beaunois (5 Février 2009)

gael49 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai installé dernièrement un disque externe USB 500Go sur un Mac Pro (OSX 10.5) pour Time machine, mais le disque n'est pas reconnu automatiquement au démarrage de la machine, il faut l'éteindre et le rallumer, sinon Time machine ne détecte aucun disque.
> Y-a t'il un réglage pour que le disque soit monté automatiquement au démarrage ?



Ce qui pourrait aider c'est de connaître la marque du disque dur externe en question.
Aussi son mode de connection USB, Fire Wire.
Intéressant aussi de connaître la configuration et le type d'ordinateur.


----------



## sydney-andre (6 Février 2009)

beaunois a dit:


> Ce qui pourrait aider c'est de connaître la marque du disque dur externe en question.
> Aussi son mode de connection USB, Fire Wire.
> Intéressant aussi de connaître la configuration et le type d'ordinateur.


 
Bonjour,

J'ai ce problème avec un Lacie big disk extreme 2To. Il existe une position veille sur le disque et cette fonction ne marche pas très bien avec OS X. Je laisse le disque en marche constamment et il est reconnu à chaque démarrage.


Michel ANDRE


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

beaunois a dit:


> Ce qui pourrait aider c'est de connaître la marque du disque dur externe en question.



Pour ça, encore faut-il qu'il en ait une ! chez moi, exception faite d'un LaCie 2,5' acheté d'occase pour une bouchée de pain, aucun de mes disque externe n'a de marque, vu que je n'achète que des disques internes que je monte ensuite dans des boîtiers achetés vides !

Non, ce qu'il importe de connaître, dans un disque externe (du moins, un disque externe de base, sans fonctions alambiquées comme "mise en veille", autres automatismes ou fonctions multimédia), c'est, outre l'interface utilisée, la marque et le modèle du bridge contenu dans son boîtier !


----------



## gael49 (6 Février 2009)

beaunois a dit:


> Ce qui pourrait aider c'est de connaître la marque du disque dur externe en question.
> Aussi son mode de connection USB, Fire Wire.
> Intéressant aussi de connaître la configuration et le type d'ordinateur.



Bonjour,

Alors le boitier est un boitier Enermax "de base" :
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Boitiers_externes/33948-Jazz_3_5_USB_noir_.html
et le disque, un maxtor 500GO :
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Disques...6408-DiamondMax_22_S_ATA_II_500_Go_32_Mo.html

Il n'y a même pas d'interrupteur sur le boitier. Pour le mac, c'est un Mac Pro Dual Core Intel vieux d'un an et demi je crois.

Sinon j'ai fais un nouveau test ce matin, j'ai débranché/rebranché le boitier, puis démarré le mac, et là il est reconnu. Le problème viendrait donc du boitier, mais ne pouvant pas controler le mode veille (s'il y en a), je ne sais pas quoi y faire ...


----------



## sydney-andre (7 Février 2009)

Dans préférences système -->économiseur d'énergie, essayer de décocher la case suspendre dès que possible l'activité des disques durs


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2009)

sydney-andre a dit:


> Dans préférences système -->économiseur d'énergie, essayer de décocher la case suspendre dès que possible l'activité des disques durs


D'ailleurs, s'agissant d'une machine de bureau, je te conseille de désactiver toutes les options de mises en veille !


----------



## gael49 (9 Février 2009)

sydney-andre a dit:


> Dans préférences système -->économiseur d'énergie, essayer de décocher la case suspendre dès que possible l'activité des disques durs





Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, s'agissant d'une machine de bureau, je te conseille de désactiver toutes les options de mises en veille !



Je ne comprends pas comment ça pourrait arranger le problème, le disque ne se met pas en veille pendant la journée, c'est le matin en allumant le Mac qu'il ne détecte pas le disque (qui lui reste allumé en permanence). J'ai l'impression que la seule solution va être de changer de boitier externe, ou de le débrancher/rebrancher chaque matin, avec la possibilité d'oubli.
Mais je vais quand même désactiver les options d'économie d'énergie, c'est vous les experts après tout 


EDIT : l'option pour suspendre l'activité des disques était déjà décochée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2009)

gael49 a dit:


> Jc'est le matin en allumant le Mac qu'il ne détecte pas le disque (*qui lui reste allumé en permanence*).



Ben voilà l'explication ! Si tu n'éteint pas le disque, c'est normal ! Lorsque tu démontes un disque (que ce soit manuellement ou en éteignant le Mac, il est indispensable de l'éteindre, sinon, le bridge reste dans la position "disque démonté", en l'éteignant, ou en le débranchant/rebranchant alors que le Mac est sous tension, tu ré-initialise le bridge !


----------



## gael49 (10 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben voilà l'explication ! Si tu n'éteint pas le disque, c'est normal ! Lorsque tu démontes un disque (que ce soit manuellement ou en éteignant le Mac, il est indispensable de l'éteindre, sinon, le bridge reste dans la position "disque démonté", en l'éteignant, ou en le débranchant/rebranchant alors que le Mac est sous tension, tu ré-initialise le bridge !



Ok donc aucune solution... Il faudra éteindre et rallumer le disque tous les jours, et si j'ai bien compris tous les disques feront la même chose.
En tout cas merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

Bonne journée
Gaël


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2009)

gael49 a dit:


> si j'ai bien compris tous les disques feront la même chose.



Tous ceux avec lesquels j'ai eu l'occasion de travailler en tout cas !


----------

